# Vladimir Klitschko V David Haye



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I have paid my Â£14.95 :boxing:

This is a hard one to call; logic (height, reach, weight and power) suggests that Klitchko should get the better of Haye but Haye's speed and ability to dodge punches is impressive.

A bit unpatriotic I know but I would like Klitchko to win as I find Haye very irritating with his over the top "trash talk", Vladimir on the other hand has always carried himself with dignity ..... it is not an act .... is it? :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope the fight lasts longer than Terry Dunstan v Ola Afolabi in the warm up .... Dunstan flattened in the first round


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Entirely agree with you there mate, I for one just find the trash talking entirely unwelcome and frankly a little embarrassing for the one sport that I can actually say I wholly appreciate.

Sadly I think it's come to something when the current most talked about fight, more or less, is between these to relatively uninspiring fighters. Perhaps indicative of what we might see tonight - has it started yet?! - I remember when our Mr Haye ran his mouth off at a certain Carl Thompson (did he come out of retirement just to settle it?) and was cordially introduced to the canvas. Admittedly a very different David Haye of course, but that's boxing - only takes a punch.

Does anyone remember Wladimir against Corrie Sanders?! Hoping for a slightly braver performance from the Ukranian tonight at least!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

My money would also be on Klitschko. Hope he wins!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Always amuses when a braggard gets battered!

We will see, I suppose.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

am listening in on Radio 5 live....

I don't like Haye either...... numpty.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Klitchko 99 punches landed Haye 57 landed .... interesting to see what the judges saw! Looked like Haye got a boxing lesson to me


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Klitchko 117-109 118-108 116-110

Emphatic win well done Vlad :yes:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

JoT said:


> Klitchko 117-109 118-108 116-110
> 
> Emphatic win well done Vlad :yes:


I hope Haye is graceful in defeat and does not try to cover for his foiled game plan. It's about the only way he can maintain any dignity to me. All said and done, well done to Kiltschko, the better man on the night then it seems. I couldn't bare listening to any more of that oik Steve Bunce so I followed the round-by-round commentary over at the Telegraph, which is as close as I ever get to reading a newspaper!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I know what you mean about Bunce :lol:

Haye blamed a sore little toe for the defeat :to_become_senile:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The bigger man with a wicked long jab won.

On points.

Glad I did not pay for it; roll on a rematch when one of them gets cross and starts scrapping...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

JoT said:


> I know what you mean about Bunce :lol:
> 
> Haye blamed a sore little toe for the defeat :to_become_senile:


Just read that bit! Good grief, whatever next.

If I was going to give him the benefit of the doubt, I'd put that sorry statement down to a crashing post fight adrenaline system, he can't seriously believe that or expect us to believe it for that matter. I may stand corrected of course. Sadly I don't think he will be going into the annuls of historic boxing greats. I think I read that this would a be a retirement fight, wonder if either will go on after this?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I never really liked Haye before this fight, and I like him less now.

He was beaten fair and square and during the bout gave one of the best accounts of himself (falling over aside).

it's the first time I have ever seen true grit from him and my respect level for him was at an all time high until....

His toe. His f#*â‚¬king toe. Pathetic.

If it was a problem he would have posponed, it's back pedalling at it's worst and it demonstrates that the true sportsman won.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Could have been worst... imagine he had a broken nail... or that the supermarket was out of his favourite brand of cornflakes the day before... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Â£14.95? **** that for a game of soldiers.:wink1:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

What a sad state of affairs the heavyweight division has become. Neither of these guys would have been in the top 20 in previous eras. Just as an example here are a few names who were all around at the same time and only had one belt to fight for.

Mohammed Ali

Joe Frazier

Ken Norton

Ernie Shavers

George Foreman (pre grill)

Larry Holmes

Puts the heavyweight scene just now into perspective

Alasdair


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Alas said:


> What a sad state of affairs the heavyweight division has become. Neither of these guys would have been in the top 20 in previous eras. Just as an example here are a few names who were all around at the same time and only had one belt to fight for.
> 
> Mohammed Ali
> 
> ...


Very true... I tend not to follow it anymore, I find K1 and related sports to be much more interesting now, with hardworking and much more comited fighters. It's a bit like F1 for me, not much to see there but a lot on gt series, wtcc, etc, etc...


----------

